# Advantage of finger hole over thumb stud?



## ExZeRoEx (Feb 16, 2007)

guntotin_fool said : "as to the snap open assisted opening feature, have you tried a finger hole knife. like a spyderco or benchmade? they are just as fast in use as an assisted opener, and fewer parts."

So I was wondering, what makes the finger hole so special?


----------



## paulr (Feb 16, 2007)

It's simpler, doesn't snag on things, and is easier to operate if the hole is big enough (it isn't always) since you're not applying as much torque around the blade's long axis when you push against it (because it's not sticking out the side of the blade like the stud). 

That said, both methods work fine once you get used to them.


----------



## bjn70 (Feb 16, 2007)

I prefer a good thumb stud. Some finger holes are not big enough for me, and I don't have big fingers either, and finger holes also require that the blade stick out beyond the handle quite a bit. For thumb studs to be effective they have to stick out enough so your thumb can push on them, and a recess in the handle might be required too.


----------



## paulr (Feb 16, 2007)

Spyderco blades stick out way past the handle but I think that's partly a styling thing. If you look at the Benchmade AFCK with the finger hole, there's a cutout in the handle where the hole is.


----------



## chmsam (Feb 17, 2007)

It's simply a choice of what works better for you and the way that you carry and use your knives. For some folks a thumb stud catches on the pocket or causes pain on their thumb. Also depends on how it works with the type of gloves you might wear, whether you work with wet hands, etc.


----------



## coontai (Feb 17, 2007)

I love the finger hole. Your thumbs rotates in it when ya open it and it feels great. Also, gloves like finger holes better than studs imho. Still, it is a personal issue which can vary from knife to knife...


----------



## cutlerylover (Feb 17, 2007)

I like both the hole and a good thumbstud...I love to sue a thumbstud to flick my blade open, but soemtimes I like a slower opening smooth opening...Doesn't matter to me either way...


----------



## CLHC (Feb 17, 2007)

Like what the others said regarding a person's preference, while with others it doesn't matter. For me I can go with either the disc, stud, or hole. For around the house, I use my OTFs. . .

Enjoy!


----------



## Perfectionist (Feb 17, 2007)

Wish my Leatherman Charge had a thumb stud .....


----------



## Sharpdogs (Feb 17, 2007)

It mostly personal preference. I lean towards the Spydie hole but this is because I was a die hard Spyderco fan for so long. Some manufacturers do a better job than others of incorporating the thumbstud or hole. I had a small Benchmade Pikka that was very difficult to open with the thumb hole. On the other hand the Boker Subcom series uses thumbstuds are allow the knife to open easily. This is especially true of the trance that uses a flipper as well.


----------



## Lobo (Feb 17, 2007)

I like finger holes a lot, but can't say that they are better or worse than thumbstuds, think it depenps more of how the rest of the knife is built.

Regarding the Benchmade Pika, I hear a lot of people saying it's hard to open and even impossible with one-hand. I can agree on that it's harder to open than other thumb hole knives, since the hole is chamfered and a bit recessed. But I open it easily onehanded with just gripping the hole with my thumb and middlefinger, open the blade partially, then snap it open completely. Easy as cake.  But my Spyderco Cara Cara is much easier and smoother to open with the thumb whole.


----------



## vtunderground (Feb 17, 2007)

I've had several blades crack at the thumbstud, so I'm sticking with fingerholes from now on.


----------



## cutlerylover (Feb 17, 2007)

vtunderground said:


> I've had several blades crack at the thumbstud, so I'm sticking with fingerholes from now on.


 
WOW, really? I have never heard of that before? what kidn of knives were they? I mean could you tell me what brand? maybe what models? Just curious, thats the 1st time I ever heard of somethgin like that happening...


----------



## ksonger (Feb 17, 2007)

the assisted opening leek is the fastest opening knife i have come across although the benchmade mini-skirmish with the thumbhole is perhaps the smoothest opening knife i have come across. it really alll depends on the size of your hands and your preferences.  YMMV

ken


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 17, 2007)

I like Spyderco knives with the thiumb-hole opener because unlike some thumb-stud openers, the hole won't raise blisters or peel skin off of your thumb. 

Ironically, this was less of a problem a few years ago. Nowadays, properly made thumb-studs are less common than they used to be.


----------



## vtunderground (Feb 18, 2007)

cutlerylover said:


> WOW, really? I have never heard of that before? what kidn of knives were they? I mean could you tell me what brand? maybe what models? Just curious, thats the 1st time I ever heard of somethgin like that happening...



I've had a Kershaw Vapor and a Gerber (not sure of the model) crack at the thumb stud. The Gerber cracked within the first couple months of use, but the Kershaw took about a year.


----------



## 65535 (Feb 18, 2007)

M16's ezopen flicker stud is nice


----------



## GarageBoy (Feb 22, 2007)

The M16 style flipper rocks. The studs on that knife are only there to act as a blade stop


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 23, 2007)

The ones with the upper guards can be waved open, like an Emerson knife. If carried tip-up.


----------



## ghostrider (Feb 23, 2007)

My first real knife was a Kershaw Whirlwind, and I've since owned two more as well as a Leek. Because of this, I was initially inclined toward the thumb stud. I even tried some thumbholes and thought the thumbstud just made more sense, as well as felt more natural. 

Then I bought a Spyderco. I had tried them before and dismissed them for various reasons including the "hole". However, after just one week of using the Spyderhole I found myself liking it more than the stud and wondered to myself why I took so long to see the light. 

That said, everyone is different, and one must figure out what will work best for himself. I've bought many knives in my quest to find the one that suites all my needs. In that experience I learned that what works for one person may not suite another person. I also learned that limiting myself to just one knife is just limiting myself, since "one" knife can't meet "all" my needs. Some will prefer the stud, and some will prefer the hole. There is no such thing as "The Best", but there may well be a knife opening mechanism that suites your specific needs better than other knife mechanisms. 

I don't know about the "hole" being faster than AO. Personally, I no longer "flick" my knives as I consider it a bad habit for me to get into. If your looking for the fastest opening method then get the "wave". It is currently the fastest, and that is an absolute. This isn't a plug for Emerson Knives, or the wave. You asked about fast opening methods, and such a discussion would be lacking without mention of the wave. I will say that if you decide on the wave, that you please respect the intelectual property. The wave is an Emerson design/idea. There are companies who are shamelessly "ripping off" this IP, and they should be avoided.


----------



## carrot (Feb 24, 2007)

I've used both thumbstuds and thumbholes for awhile. After really using knives with thumbholes (eg Spyderhole) I have found the Spyderhole more "pleasing" to use over thumbstuds. Not really sure why, though. I think holes and studs are pretty similar in opening speed, and I'd pick a waved knife for speed too.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Feb 24, 2007)

For some folks a hole just doesn't work, hard to hit for whatever reason, but I think the majority of folks will find a hole works better. Occasionally some company will put a hole in an odd place (like the BM Pika mentioned above), but placed correctly, I find the hole by far the best opener.

What I want the opener to do? I want it to present a big, easy-to-hit target, and for my thumb to be really secure on the opener until the blade is completel opened. A hole is way bigger than a stud, and in a fast opening, way easier to stay secure on it. At least for me, it just plain works better. I actually like a top-mounted disk better than a stud also, though few knives use this method unfortunately.


----------



## Samhain73 (Feb 24, 2007)

I can go with both, but the hole don't get caught on anything, and will never get loose. But, you could never customize a thumbhole, or add anything cool like the tritium thumbstuds, so it can be a trade off depending on what you want.


----------



## Ignoramus (Feb 25, 2007)

Keep in mind also that the hole opener was originally invented and patented by Spyderco as the first one-hand opener for a folder. Since then, it has come to be a symbol of Spyderco. The patent has expired and it currently is trademarked by Spyderco. When you see a hole opener, know that it came from Spyderco. 

BTW, if you the fastest opening folder, get a knife with the wave. The Spyderco Endura and Delica waves are more effective than the Emerson waves.


----------



## DasRonin (Feb 25, 2007)

Ignoramus said:


> Keep in mind also that the hole opener was originally invented and patented by Spyderco as the first one-hand opener for a folder. Since then, it has come to be a symbol of Spyderco. The patent has expired and it currently is trademarked by Spyderco. When you see a hole opener, know that it came from Spyderco.
> 
> BTW, if you the fastest opening folder, get a knife with the wave. The Spyderco Endura and Delica waves are more effective than the Emerson waves.


 
AND... it was originally intended to be used in a different way than it is now seen used. It originally was NOT designed to be used to open the blade in the same means as a thumb stud.

Originally, spydercos were all metal and somewhat heavy. No plastic or G10 used. The pocket clip was mounted on the pivot pin end of the blade and the knife was clipped blade tip down into the pocket. Using the thumb and index finger, the digits grasp the blade by the hole in the blade, pinching at the thumb hole, finger pad pressed against thumb pad. The knife was pulled from the pocket, and once clear of the pocket the knife was swung point up, and flicked down. The mass of the metal body would cause it to swing open & lock, and the grip was shifted to grasp the body of the knife.

It was later when the plastic was used in place of the all metal knife when the shift was made to carry point up, and the blade rolled out by the thumb only, like thumb stud designs. The original technique did not work well with the lighter materials. There was not enough mass in the body of the knife to reliably open using the index finger and thumb pinch flick. The pocket clip was then mounted at the blade tip end, on the opposite end of the knife, to be carried tip up for easier deployment using the hole in the blade to roll the blade open. 

Other knife makers started using thumb studs due to the Spyderco patent on the hole in the blade.

Spyderco trivia!


----------



## ghostrider (Feb 25, 2007)

DasRonin said:


> AND... it was originally intended to be used in a different way than it is now seen used. It originally was NOT designed to be used to open the blade in the same means as a thumb stud.
> 
> Originally, spydercos were all metal and somewhat heavy. No plastic or G10 used. The pocket clip was mounted on the pivot pin end of the blade and the knife was clipped blade tip down into the pocket. Using the thumb and index finger, the digits grasp the blade by the hole in the blade, pinching at the thumb hole, finger pad pressed against thumb pad. The knife was pulled from the pocket, and once clear of the pocket the knife was swung point up, and flicked down. The mass of the metal body would cause it to swing open & lock, and the grip was shifted to grasp the body of the knife.
> 
> ...


Where did this info come from? That's the first I've heard of it. Although I had heard of the Spyderdrop before, I had never heard of it being the original, intended use for the Spyderhole. 

BTW: I can Spyderdrop my Endura 3 and Delica 3 easilly, although my LBKII is quete difficult to open with this technique.


----------



## DasRonin (Feb 25, 2007)

It came from being a old guy and remembering when the Spyderco was the new hot knife company. They basically pioneered the one hand opening knive (non-auto). Very popular with police, fire and military when they first came out.

You don't live this old without learning stuff. The trick now is being able to remember stuff!


----------



## ghostrider (Feb 25, 2007)

DasRonin said:


> It came from being a old guy and remembering when the Spyderco was the new hot knife company. They basically pioneered the one hand opening knive (non-auto). Very popular with police, fire and military when they first came out.
> 
> You don't live this old without learning stuff. The trick now is being able to remember stuff!


lol,

Learn something new every day.

Thanks for the quick response.


----------

